
Michigan to pull plug on child-welfare computer system after 5 years of problems - rmason
https://www.freep.com/story/news/local/michigan/2019/06/27/child-welfare-michigan-computer/1587015001/
======
duxup
MiSACWIS

I wonder if there is a relationship to naming complexity and ... failure of a
system to perform well.

